# عاجل : منتقبة تقص شعر تلميذة مسيحية في مترو الأنفاق



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)

صرَّح الدكتور "نجيب جبرائيل" – رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان – أن هناك جريمة كبرى وفضيحة ترتكب فى حق أطفال مصر. موضحًا أن هناك منتقبة فى مترو الانفاق من عزبة النخل إلى حلمية الزيتون قامت بقص شعر "ماجى ميلاد فايز" - التلميذة بالصف الثانى الاعدادى 13 سنة بمدرسة الزيتون الاعدادية - حال ذهابها إلى مدرستها بعد الاحتكاك بها، ولم تدر التلميذة إلا وشعرها مقصوصًا وملقى فى ياقة جاكت التلميذة . وأضاف قائلاً :"صباح أمس وحال ذهاب "ماجى ميلاد فايز" التي تقطن فى عزبة النخل وحال ركوبها مترو الانفاق للذهاب الى مدرستها بحلمية الزيتون الاعدادية وعند نزولها محطة الحلمية فوجئت بكمية كبيرة من شعرها مقصوصا وملقى على ياقة الجاكت الذى كانت تردية التلميذة، وعللت التلميذة ذلك عندما حدث احتكاك بينها وبين سيدة منقبة للوقوف فى المترو، حيث كان المترو مزدحمًا وكانت المنقبة تقف خلف التلميذة مباشرة حيث توعدتها قائلة "انت ماتعرفيش هعمل فيكى ايه دلوقتي"، وبالفعل حال نزول التلميذة "ماجى" محطة حلمية الزيتون فوجئت بكمية كبيرة من شعرها ملقاة على ياقة الجاكت الذى ترتدية . حيث اصيبت الطفلة "ماجى ميلاد فايز" بحالة نفسية سيئة وامتنعت عن الطعام . وأشار "جبرائيل" أن هناك فتاة اخرى بالصف الاول الثانوى بمدرسة سراي القبة الثانوية قد حدث لها فى الاسبوع قبل الماضى ما حدث للتلميذة "ماجى". ومن جانبه؛ طالب" جبرائيل" وزير الداخلية سرعة ضبط تلك السيدة المنقبة التى تقوم بقص شعور التلميذات وتقديمها الى محاكمة عادلة اسوة بما تم بمعلمة الاقصر


الأقباط متحدون


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2012)

يخبببر إي حكايه الشعر اليومين دوول
 يا رب اعينا
 اشكرك على الخبر


----------



## تعيسة (6 نوفمبر 2012)

شو هالعالم هاي


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*هو فى ايه !!!!!!!!!
الظاهر أنه بعد جنون البقر ظهر عندنا جنون المنقبات
ربنا يرحمناااا...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الظاهر أنه بعد جنون البقر ظهر عندنا جنون المنقبات*


 *لأ*
*هو هو ...مافيش فرق :99:*


----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)

كتب نرمين سليمان ومايكل فارس

اتهمت الطفلة ماجى ميلاد فايز التلميذة بالصف الثانى الإعدادى 13 سنة سيدة منتقبة بقص شعرها حال ذهابها إلى مدرستها فى مترو الأنفاق بين محطتى عزبة النخل والزيتون، وذلك بعد الاحتكاك بينهما، ولم تدر التلميذة إلا وشعرها مقصوصا وملقى فى ياقة جاكتها. 

وأوضحت أسرة الطفلة فى بلاغها رقم 3841 لسنة 2012 بقسم شرطة الزيتون، أنه حال ذهاب ماجى ميلاد فايز التى تقطن فى عزبة النخل وحال ركوبها مترو الأنفاق للذهاب إلى مدرستها بحلمية الزيتون الإعدادية، وعند نزولها محطة الحلمية فوجئت بكمية كبيرة من شعرها مقصوصا وملقى على "ياقة" الجاكت الذى كانت ترتديه التلميذة، وعللت ذلك عندما حدث احتاك بينها وبين سيدة منقبة للوقوف فى المترو، حيث كان المترو مزدحما، وكانت المنتقبة تقف خلف التلميذة مباشرة، حيث توعدتها قائلة "أنتى ماتعرفيش هعمل فيكى إيه دلوقتى"، وبالفعل حال نزول التلميذة ماجى محطة حلمية الزيتون فوجئت بكمية كبيرة من شعرها ملقاة على "ياقة" الجاكت الذى ترتديه. 

وذكرت أسرة الفتاة أن الطفلة حالتها النفسية سيئة، وامتنعت عن الطعام، وطالبت الأسرة من وزير الداخلية سرعة ضبط تلك السيدة المنقبة.


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*دولة المهاويس .....المتنطعين ....... المتأبليسين ...... دى مصر حاليا*


----------



## grges monir (6 نوفمبر 2012)

تخلف عقلى اللى بيحصل دة


----------



## The Antiochian (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*أخدوها عادة أكياس القمامة هؤلاء ؟؟!!

ليعلم كل ابن منقبة أن النقاب كان تاريخياً رمزاً لكل عاهرة أرادت التنقل دون تشهير ، أو أرادت الدخول والخروج إلى المنازل دون أن يعرفها أحد من جيران المنازل ..

وهو تغييب فاضح لإنسانية الأنثى
*​


----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)

حرر ميلاد فايز، ولي أمر الطالبة ماجي، بالصف الثاني الإعدادي، 13 سنة، محضراً برقم 3720، إداري الزيتون، وذلك بعد تعرض ابنته لقيام سيده منتقبة بقص شعرها داخل مترو الأنفاق أثناء ذهابها إلى المدرسة، صباح الاثنين، انتقاماً منها بسبب الاحتكاك بينهم داخل العربة. من جانبه أدان الدكتور نجيب جبرائيل، رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان، واقعة قيام سيدة منتقبة بقص شعر طالبة «مسيحية» مستغله زحام المترو وعدم شعور الطفلة بما فعلته، وذلك بعد حدوث احتكاك غير مقصود في عربة المترو، بين محطتي عزبة النخل وحلمية الزيتون، لتكتشف ماجي فور نزولها من المترو بشعرها مقصوصًا وملقى به في «ياقة الجاكت» الذي كانت ترتديه، مطالباً وزير الداخلية بضبط هذه السيدة. وعن الواقعة قال «جبرائيل» إن «الفتاة أكدت أن الاحتكاك بالسيدة المنتقبة لم يكن مقصوداً وهو أمر طبيعي بسبب ازدحام المترو صباحا»، مؤكدًا أن المنتقبة كانت تقف خلفها مباشرة، وتوعدتها قائلة «إنت ما تعرفيش هعمل فيكى إيه دلوقتي»، وبالفعل حال نزول الطالبة في محطة حلمية الزيتون فوجئت بكمية كبيرة من شعرها ملقاة على ياقة الجاكت الذي ترتدية، لتصاب بعدها الفتاه بحالة نفسية سيئة وامتنعت عن تناول الطعام. وأشار جبرائيل إلى أن هذه لم تكن الواقعة الأولي من نوعها، بحيث وقع نفس الحدث الأسبوع قبل الماضي، مع طالبة أخري بالصف الأول الثانوى بمدرسة سراي القبة الثانوية، بنفس الطريقة ومن سيدة منتقبة. وطالب رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان يطلب من وزير الداخلية، سرعة ضبط تلك السيدة «المنتقبة» التي تقوم بقص شعر التلميذات وتقديمها إلى محاكمة عادلة أسوة بما تم مع معلمة الأقصر والتي قامت بقص شعر طالبتين بالابتدائي بسبب امتناعهما عن ارتداء الحجاب.

المصرى اليوم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 نوفمبر 2012)

متى ننتهى من هذا المسلسل المتخلف الهمجى


----------



## چاكس (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*انا اللى مضايقنى فى الخبر هو عرض الواقع دون النظر الى محاولة تغييره .. فخبر مثل هذا مؤسف سيرد عليه الكثيرون بتعليقات تعبر عن غضبهم .. لكن الاهم هو .. الاستفادة من الخبر .. فى رأى ان البنت كان لازم تزعق و تزعق و تتكلم بصوت عالى و الناس اللى حوليهم يتلموا و يشوفوا ايه اللى حصل .. اينعم فيه كتير من المتشددين اللى هيكونوا على البنت لانهم ببساطة هذا جهل منهم .. لكن يكفى شخص واحد فقط على الاقل .. يعرف و يفهم و يكسب من خلال حل المشكلة ... انا شايف ان البنت كان لازم تشتبك معاها .. مش بس كده كان لازم تشيل النقاب من على وش المنقبة بالعافية .. ده بقى تبقى حقيقى بنت معدية
 و جريئة 
فى ماذا سيخدمنى القانون .. اذا كان من يكرهنى هو من وضعه ؟؟ من العبث ان اظن فيه شيئا حسنا .. و اللى ضايقنى اكتر هو وصول البنت للحالة النفسية السيئة .. فى حين انها كانت من الممكن ان تكون هى السبب فى سوء حالة نفسية من يعاديها .. 

عندما يضربنى احدهم لأول مرة .. فالخطأ خطؤه
اما عندما يضربنى لتانى مرة .. فالخطأ خطأى*


----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)

والد طفلة قص الشعر: ابنتى تعانى من حالة نفسية سيئة بعد الحادث
قال ميلاد فايز، والد الطفلة ماجى ميلاد فايز، التى تعرضت لحادث قص شعرها فى مترو الأنفاق بمحطة عزبة النخل، من قبل منتقبة مجهولة –حسب زعمها- أن ابنته تعانى من حالة نفسية سيئة نتيجة لما تعرضت له من اعتداء من قبل سيدة منتقبة لازمتها فى مترو الأنفاق من محطة عزبة النخل إلى حلمية الزيتون، وسط حالة كبيرة من الزحام الشديد، مشيرا إلى أنه حدث احتكاك بين المنتقبة المجهولة وابنته، وجدت بعدها الفتاة شعرها متناثرا على ملابسها فور خروجها من المترو بعد تنبيه رفيقاتها لها بذلك.


وأضاف فايز، خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "آخر النهار"، الذى يقدمه الكاتب الصحفى خالد صلاح، على قناة النهار، أنه توجه فور علمه بالخبر إلى قسم الشرطة لتحرير محضر بالحادث، مؤكدا أن ضباط القسم اهتموا بالأمر جيدا وكانوا متعاونين بشكل جيد، مؤكدا أنه توجه إلى المستشار نجيب جبرائيل للوقوف بجانبه كحقوقى وليس كقبطى.


----------



## marcelino (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الموضوع كدة ما يتسكتش عليه​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*أخس واجن غمة  أُخرجت للناس*

ثلاث فئات لا  رابع لها     - الشاذات    والنشالات -  وشحاذات ( المسحف)
محل إعادة توظيف الان   فى كتائب اليعافير الجدد
وكعادة اليعافير  لايتشطرن الا  على المسالمين والمسالمات الغافليين والغافلات - [ مستعملين ومستعملات  موهبة خفة اليد]
وكالعادة ضحاياهن  دائماً وابداً البنات  دون سن السادسة عشر أو دون سن الثامنة عشر المعترف به انه سن النضوج فى العالم كله للشباب من الجنسين .
-كنوع خاص من مكارم الاخلاق والخلق العظيم .

فالنبيلات  الكريمات * من  شجعان  أمة يستتر من مفروض فيهم كونهم رجالا*  [ مع الاعتذار لجميع رجال العالم ]  خلف النقاب  واللثام  لثام الئام  والاقنعة السوداء....

قلنا ان هؤلاء لا يجرؤن  إلا  لإيذاء   الاقباط  العزل 

ومن براهين شذوذهم وشذوذهن [  اليعافير الجدد]  تصورهم او تصورهن   انهم  او انهن   يؤدين  بطولة   يخدمون بها عقيدتهن 

وأنها كللت بنصر  مبين  لقد  أسأءت لطفلة  عمرها 13او 14  سنة  فياللفخر - وياللبطولة  
*ندائي  للزملاء الشركاء فى الوطن  أن   -   حرام  عليكو  -  عالجوهن  أو عالجوهن 
*​إن هؤلاء الشواذ او الشاذات  والمخالليل  والبهالليل اليعفورية  خطر على الاسؤياء  وخطر على الانسانية   عالجوهن 
-----------------------------------------------------------------

*تنويه هام *​نستوعب    مزايدات اليعافير  ومشاغبات كلاب الاجرام من المهاويس والشواذ
من رسالة معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول  الى كورنثوس    الاولى   الاصحاح 11
إقتباس من النص الاهى القدسي [* 3. وَلَكِنْ أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ رَأْسَ كُلِّ رَجُلٍ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ. وَأَمَّا رَأْسُ الْمَرْأَةِ فَهُوَ الرَّجُلُ. وَرَأْسُ الْمَسِيحِ هُوَ اللهُ.
4. كُلُّ رَجُلٍ يُصَلِّي أَوْ يَتَنَبَّأُ وَلَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ شَيْءٌ يَشِينُ رَأْسَهُ.
5. وَأَمَّا كُلُّ امْرَأَةٍ تُصَلِّي أَوْ تَتَنَبَّأُ وَرَأْسُهَا غَيْرُ مُغَطّىً فَتَشِينُ رَأْسَهَا لأَنَّهَا وَالْمَحْلُوقَةَ شَيْءٌ وَاحِدٌ بِعَيْنِهِ.
6. إِذِ الْمَرْأَةُ إِنْ كَانَتْ لاَ تَتَغَطَّى فَلْيُقَصَّ شَعَرُهَا. وَإِنْ كَانَ قَبِيحاً بِالْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ تُقَصَّ أَوْ تُحْلَقَ فَلْتَتَغَطَّ.
7. فَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لاَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُغَطِّيَ رَأْسَهُ لِكَوْنِهِ صُورَةَ اللهِ وَمَجْدَهُ. وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ فَهِيَ مَجْدُ الرَّجُلِ.
8. لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيْسَ مِنَ الْمَرْأَةِ بَلِ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ.
9. وَلأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَرْأَةِ بَلِ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الرَّجُلِ.
10. لِهَذَا يَنْبَغِي لِلْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهَا سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى رَأْسِهَا مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ.
11. غَيْرَ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيْسَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمَرْأَةِ وَلاَ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنْ دُونِ الرَّجُلِ فِي الرَّبِّ.
12. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ هِيَ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ هَكَذَا الرَّجُلُ أَيْضاً هُوَ بِالْمَرْأَةِ. وَلَكِنَّ جَمِيعَ الأَشْيَاءِ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ.
13. احْكُمُوا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ: هَلْ يَلِيقُ بِالْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ تُصَلِّيَ إِلَى اللهِ وَهِيَ غَيْرُ مُغَطَّاةٍ؟
14. أَمْ لَيْسَتِ الطَّبِيعَةُ نَفْسُهَا تُعَلِّمُكُمْ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ إِنْ كَانَ يُرْخِي شَعْرَهُ فَهُوَ عَيْبٌ لَهُ؟
15. وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ إِنْ كَانَتْ تُرْخِي شَعْرَهَا فَهُوَ مَجْدٌ لَهَا لأَنَّ الشَّعْرَ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ لَهَا عِوَضَ بُرْقُعٍ.
16. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُظْهِرُ أَنَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْخِصَامَ فَلَيْسَ لَنَا نَحْنُ عَادَةٌ مِثْلُ هَذِهِ وَلاَ لِكَنَائِسِ اللهِ.
17. وَلَكِنَّنِي إِذْ أُوصِي بِهَذَا لَسْتُ أَمْدَحُ كَوْنَكُمْ تَجْتَمِعُونَ لَيْسَ لِلأَفْضَلِ بَلْ لِلأَرْدَإِ.
18. لأَنِّي أَوَّلاً حِينَ تَجْتَمِعُونَ فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ أَسْمَعُ أَنَّ بَيْنَكُمُ انْشِقَاقَاتٍ وَأُصَدِّقُ بَعْضَ التَّصْدِيقِ.
19. لأَنَّهُ لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ بَيْنَكُمْ بِدَعٌ أَيْضاً لِيَكُونَ الْمُزَكَّوْنَ ظَاهِرِينَ بَيْنَكُمْ.​* ]إنتهى الاقتباس القدسي من نصوص  الوحى الالهى المعصوم 


فبلاغنا   إلى  مشوههى  ومعوقي  عقيدة اليعافير وكلاب الاجرام  
1- أن الوحى الالهى يتكلم عن المرأة فى حال صلاتها الى الله 
وليست الطفلة وهى تركب المترو 
ومعذورين فلم يكن فى ايام   بسلامته  طفلات  - فالله يجحمه   كانت نفسه حلوة وخصوصا على الطفلات .
2- لم يقل الوحى الالهى ان تقوم   إمرأءة شاذة من سريحة  النبي الكذاب   [v رؤص6ايه8 \ رؤ13\رؤ9من ايه1-12\رؤ16ايه13]
 بتنفيذ  [    حدود الله  فى الطرقات العامة ]  فتنفيذ *أحكام الله فى المسيحية  منوط برجال الكنيسة   بنصوص  لا لبس فيها ولا مزايدة عليها  *  (نفس الوحى الالهى الى نفس الرسول )وليس مخولا  للعامة  ان يتحولوا الى سلطة قضائية وتشريعية .
3-  ان الوحى الالهى نفسه امر أؤلوا الامر أن ينفذوا  فى المجرمين أيا كانوا ذات العمل  او الجرم  الذى   جنوه على ضحاياهم  بنفس الكيفية فى ذات نصوص نفس الكتاب مصدر التشريع 
وعليه    كل منتقابتكن   مستهدفات بالانتقام  - وكلهن محط اشتباه وكلهن وجب الانتقام منهن لشيوع   الاجرام .


----------



## happy angel (7 نوفمبر 2012)

* ايه كل الغل والسواد ده انا عايزه اعرف ايه كم الحقد ده تكون فى حالك ويحتكوا بيك .*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2012)

نفسى اعرف  مين مسئول عن اللى بيحصل ده 
يعنى لو جت بنت مسيحية وشالت الحجاب لواحدة محجبة كانوا هيسكتوا 
زى ما احنا بنسكت لازم يبقى فيه حل للى بيحصل ده 
والبنات اللى بيحصل معاها كدا متسكتش ولا اها ليهم يسكتوا 
بجد بقت حاجة تحرق الدم 
​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 نوفمبر 2012)

كالعادة خبر ينشر فى المنتدى فيسارع الزملاء بمدافع الكلمات دون تروى أو تثبت من الخبر أو .....

وأسئلة تحتاج إجابات 

من هذه السيدة ؟ منعرفش 

السيدة دى منتقبة صحيح أم منتقبة لتأدية دور ما ؟ 

منفهمش

ودور ما يعنى يه ؟ يعنى منتقبة عشان تسرق ، 

وواحدة عشان تهرب ، وراجل عشان يسرق 

مفيش مانع منتقبة عشان فتنة طائفية 

ماهو ياجماعة كل مرة بيفشلوا ، وبيحاولوا مرة أخرى

قوليلى ياتريزا : أنت بتشوفى منتقبات ؟

يوه كتير قوى 

سمعت عن حاجة زى كده ؟

صدقنى لأ


----------



## grges monir (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ادى مشاكل النقاب
يعنى لو حد شاف منتقبة عملت كدة وزوغت فى الزحمة دى
سواء كانت منتقبة بالفعل ام انها محرض مقصودة ام رجل فى صورة نقاب
هذا الايهم
الذى يهم ان النقاب اداة اخفاء جريمة  وعدم التعرف على الجانى


----------



## Mesopotamia (7 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو فى ايه !!!!!!!!!
> الظاهر أنه بعد جنون البقر ظهر عندنا جنون المنقبات
> ربنا يرحمناااا...*



هههههههههه ومن زمان اوي ههههه


----------



## amgd beshara (7 نوفمبر 2012)

> وتقديمها الى محاكمة عادلة اسوة بما تم بمعلمة الاقصر


ممكن اعرف المعلمة المنقبة دي و التانيين اللي قصوا شعور بردوا حصل معاهم ايه ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> كالعادة خبر ينشر فى المنتدى فيسارع الزملاء بمدافع الكلمات دون تروى أو تثبت من الخبر أو .....
> 
> وأسئلة تحتاج إجابات
> 
> ...



*طب اما قولنا مشكلة النقاب اننا صعب نتعرف على الشخصيات دافعتو عنه و قولتو حرية شخصية و اما مرتديه يعملو مصايب تقولو ما انتو متعرفوش هما لابسينه ليه ....... ايه الحل من وجهة نظر حضرتك كمسلم معتدل .. ازاى اسمح بالحرية الشخصية و احمى البنات من السرقة و التحرش و الهبل اللى بيحصل ؟؟*


----------



## jajageorge (8 نوفمبر 2012)

المصور: 
علاء القمحاوي
إلتقطت في


Thu, 08/11/2012 (طوال اليوم)
ماجي ميلاد فايز، الطالبة بالصف الثاني الإعدادي، 13 سنة، تجلس وبجانبها شعرها المقصوص خلال حوار خاص مع «المصري اليوم» في منزلها، 7 نوفمبر 2012. تقدمت أسرة الفتاة ببلاغ ضد سيدة منتقبة قامت بقص شعر «ماجي» داخل عربة مترو الأنفاق أثناء ذهابها إلى المدرسة، انتقاماً منها بسبب الاحتكاك بينهم داخل العربة.

المصرى اليوم


----------



## noraa (8 نوفمبر 2012)

المفروض اى بنت اى غبية حيوانة تكلمها فى المترو تخلع اللى فى رجلها وتضربها بية هما ملهمش غير كدة حتى لو البينت اتضربت هيبق فى مشادة كبيرة وتعرف تمسك الغبية اللى بتعمل كدة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> المصور:
> علاء القمحاوي
> إلتقطت في
> 
> ...



معلش يا بنتى ..............الشعر بيطلع غيره

ح يطلع غيره و أحسن منه كمان .....و لا يهمك

و ما تزعليش من المنتقبة اللى عملت كدة ...........ديه غلبانة أوى 

معلش جوزها أصل لو شاف شعرك يمكن يحصل حاجة كدة و لا كدة 

و إنتى عارفة الرجالة المسلمين المتشددين 

مخهم نزل مستواه من أعلى الرأس الى أسفل البطن

فالست بتغيييير على جوزها  ...............سامحيها :flowers:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 نوفمبر 2012)

أكيد المنقبة دى ......... ( صلعة )
ومتغاظة من شعر البنت


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> أكيد المنقبة دى ......... ( صلعة )
> ومتغاظة من شعر البنت


*
اسمها قرعة :fun_oops:*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 نوفمبر 2012)

چاكس قال:


> *
> فى رأى ان البنت كان لازم تزعق و تزعق و تتكلم بصوت عالى و الناس اللى حوليهم يتلموا و يشوفوا ايه اللى حصل ..
> 
> انا شايف ان البنت كان لازم تشتبك معاها ..
> ...


*


كلامك صح 
بس إحنا ما ربناش ولادنا على كدة ولا ربناهم ياخدوا حقهم إزاى 

أغلب بناتنا هاديين وداخلهم سلام المسيح 
والسلام ده هو اللى بيمنعهم من علو الصوت 

حتى لو مظلومين*


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

هي فقط رسالة للمسيحيات إذ كنتم تريدون أن تحموا شعركم من مقصنا البسن الحجاب.​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> متى ننتهى من هذا المسلسل المتخلف الهمجى



هذا هو الإســــــــــــــــــــــلام قصدى الإفلاس 

والمسلسل مش هينتهى :bomb:

وإن كان عاجبك :t17:


----------



## jajageorge (8 نوفمبر 2012)

طفلة قص الشعر بالمترو لـ"اليوم السابع": "الست" المنتقبة هددتنى قائلة "أنت مش عارفة ممكن أعمل فيكى إيه".. وأنا "زعلانة من الموقف أكتر من زعلى على شعرى".. والأب: جماعات متشددة وراء الحادث


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*شيئ محزن جدا​*


----------

